# Birmingham Rollers Breeding



## brentjohnf

1.)What time of year do you start to put your birds together for breeding?
2.)What is a good go by, that lets us know the baby is ready to be on its own?
3.)What time of year do you like to worm your birds?
4.)What times of year do you separate the pair?
5.)I am told they are to be on strick diet how much do you feed yours?

Please post more info, links, ect that you may have especially if you have your own Roller pigeon website I'd like to check it out, Just trying to get into rollers and would like to learn what others do... Brent


----------



## 2y4life

brentjohnf said:


> Please post more info, links, ect that you may have especially if you have your own Roller pigeon website I'd like to check it out, Just trying to get into rollers and would like to learn what others do... Brent


1.)What time of year do you start to put your birds together for breeding? *Anytime you'd like as soon as it is warm enough. Some breed year round, most breeders who fly competitively breed for around 5-6 months of the year only*

2.)What is a good go by, that lets us know the baby is ready to be on its own? *1 month old is a good age. Some do it around 25 days or so but 30 days and all should be fine*

3.)What time of year do you like to worm your birds? *Twice a year, once before breeding and once midway through breeding season. Some do it more often, other's don't at all.*

4.)What times of year do you separate the pair? *Right around September is when alot of guys separate their pairs, if they choose to separate*

5.)I am told they are to be on strick diet how much do you feed yours?* Depends what you want out of your birds. I feed straight wheat for my flyers (most feed 50/50 wheat and milo) and my breeders get 15% mix. Flyers get about 1 cup per 10 birds, some days more, some days less depending on where I am with them and because I'm trying to figure them out. *


----------



## tpvang

1.)What time of year do you start to put your birds together for breeding?

*I start to pair them together in middle of January.*

2.)What is a good go by, that lets us know the baby is ready to be on its own?

*I usually take the squeaker out from the nest in about a month. Another way I tell is by looking under the wing and see if the feather has started to grow. After it's seperation from the parents, I monitor them if they are able to eat on their own. I don't like to wait too long because the young bird will get too strong on me. The sooner I can put them up, the faster they will come into the roll.*

3.)What time of year do you like to worm your birds?

*Beginning of the year and the middle of the year.*

4.)What times of year do you separate the pair?

*I seperate my birds in september.*

5.)I am told they are to be on strick diet how much do you feed yours?

*The breeders are on all they can eat and I feed my breeders pellets. My kit birds are on a 15% no corn pigeon mix.*


----------



## brentjohnf

Well I have been on a long journey been having them a year now almost gave up!!!
I came so close to having breeding pairs so many times but something in the loft was not letting my pairs breed and raise young. I had pairs that would break up and swaps are sometimes just quit hanging in the breeder cages. About 2 months ago I really started watching what was happening and figure it out, all was good when I would sit there and watch them, but when I wasn’t there I had one big young male bulling all the other male birds I caught him doing it a few time fighting.. So I took him out the flock. So now it was on to pairing my birds. 

After the bully was gone I buckled down, I started pairing birds in the sky, instead of just waiting to see something lay eggs. Well like most do I found out who rolled the most yita yatta.... So this was my method. I have 8 birds now just so happen to be 4 males and 4 females. I kept track of who’s doing what so after a few fly’s I separated my best pairs, I locked 3 of the pairs up for a week then I would fly 1 pair at a time. Well then we had a hurricane 2 weeks ago I let them all into the loft in case something was to happen, none of them would be stuck in the breeder box. Last week I was going to lock them back in boxes get started all over again, but I notice 2 of the pairs started nesting now.Hopefully I am now onto breeding a flock of roller man that took a long time guess it pays to pay attention….


----------

